# Updating basejail with iocage



## hashime (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello

I have a problem updating a basejail to the current patchlevel.
I did `iocage update bnc` as the man page suggests which resulted in:

```
* bf9bc2f9-1fa5-11e6-8ad3-39d124eb31f1 is a basejail, re-cloning jail..
```
but afterwards `freebsd-version -u` still says -p3 instead of -p4.
How do I patch the base where it clones it from?


----------

